# cheap abrasive disk/belt sander mods



## Aquarius21 (Sep 6, 2011)

Not having much money for tools I bought a Mastercraft disk and belt sander from Canadian Tire, (aks known as Crappy Tire). Worked wonderfully well, but I noticed the accuracy was reduced when the motor, hence disk deflected under load. Problem? Motor bracket bending. Lashing some plumbers strapping and a bolt to tighten got rid of the problem. Next, deflection in the miter. File poorly milled slot, shim miter with my favorite shim stock, i.e pop can, much improved accuracy. Newbie, Quincy Collins


----------

